# 4-way active home crossover



## McDizzle (Jan 17, 2008)

So, I'm ditching the idea of making my own crossovers, time I don't have, money I have a little. Plus I can play with more things if I have an active crossover.

Anywho, can anyone recommend a 4 way active crossover that only costs half an arm and quarter of a leg? I don't know brands in the home audio world too well. 

Crossover will be for 1" tweeter, 2.5" midrange, 7" midbass, 12" sub. So I guess the fourth channel can be mono if that makes things cheaper.

Thanks


----------



## sierrarider (Jul 28, 2010)

I ordered a DBX 234. Still waiting for its arrival. I've heard Rane crossovers are good, but most of this stuff is used by DJ's I believe.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

MiniDSP... pick up 2 2x4's and call it a day..


----------



## McDizzle (Jan 17, 2008)

the other hated guy said:


> MiniDSP... pick up 2 2x4's and call it a day..


Dude, I love you. Done, these little guys look amazing. Maybe Santa will be kind this year.

Thanks a lot

Now I just need a nice amp if you have any suggestions since your first suggestion was nice


----------



## NSTar (Feb 24, 2010)

the other hated guy said:


> MiniDSP... pick up 2 2x4's and call it a day..


Darn it..why couldn't they do a freakn 3 way. But it's cool for those that wants to do 4 way....wait..... I can do 3 way, just skip the 4th channel. Can I use this in a car?


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

i think people have been using them in car setups, also on here


----------



## mrfzapper (Dec 25, 2010)

For more details, see RPM Programmable Series Drag Net. Their characteristics include a combination of crossover: Linkwitz-Riley 12 or 24 dB per octave Butterworth * 12 / 18 / 24 dB per octave Bessel , 12 / 18 / 24 dB per octave * 1 of 6 dB per octave filter. The delay adjustment, the limit of compensation, DFS and signal processing.


----------



## NSTar (Feb 24, 2010)

the dsp will make a very nice home speaker system.


----------



## McDizzle (Jan 17, 2008)

NSTar said:


> the dsp will make a very nice home speaker system.


Honestly, the more I started looking at the mini dsp the more confused I got. The reason I originally started this thread was to find some way to have a working 4-way system without having to learn a ton about designing crossovers. But alas, it seems that you still need to know a ton about crossovers/drivers to get these working optimally. Ultimately I think I will give up because I just don't have the time. I'm a network administrator, I already have a lot to keep up with!


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I've got a DBX 234XL in my PA rack, I'm using it in a 2 way config currently but can see how amazing it would be as a 3 way setup (The 4 way is mono) Low end is covered by a JBL JRX 18 and my FOH speakers are a combination of Beyma 15s and no name horn tweeters with Cerwin Vega passive crossover/connection plates (They were a retired DJ's backup bins)

When I was ordering this unit I believe there were other models (mine has XLR in and outs)

While adjusting this unit I feel no relation to the pots commonly found in most car amplifiers, it seems very precise

24 db/octave filters
Phase switches for each channel
15 watt power consumption 

Where theres a will there's a way


----------

